# Best TV tuner card



## aneeshkj (Nov 28, 2006)

Can someone suggest me the best tuner card available(external)???
Any cards with video out that can be connected to tv????


----------



## da_tcpip (Nov 28, 2006)

why would you want to connect the video out to a TV.. while you can same cable into a tv instead


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 29, 2006)

i am also looking for TV Tuner which can connect Audio/video to my DVD player is there any available , i have Pinacle PCTV card but it has no audio/video only s-video


----------



## janitha (Nov 29, 2006)

I am also in search of a good external tuner to connect to LCD monitor since I am fed up with the quality of my present Pinnacle PCTV Pro. (internal)


----------



## Aparajith (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Is it true that External TV Tuner cards provide better clarity than internal cards ? If so why ? which external TV tuner card should I go for then ?


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 29, 2006)

Have a look here to know the different types of external tv tuners and to know what you are looking for. I find the quality of external USB based tv tuners to be similar to PCI based internal TV tuners. PCTV Pro is a good card, wonder why you say it is that bad.


----------



## digiFriend (Nov 29, 2006)

there are two types of tv card. software encoding and hardware encoding. soft encoding put this heavy task on system processor while hardware encorder have special chip on the card itself.
this thing makes differences in quality of output picture( not external or internal card).

follow the link to see some hardware encording tv card

*techreport.com/reviews/2005q2/tuner-comparo/index.x?pg=1


----------



## varkey (Nov 29, 2006)

try to get a card based on the ATi Theater Chipset, these cards offer the best quality.


----------



## Aparajith (Nov 30, 2006)

Can u guys suggest me a dealer in Mumbai or Chennai to get a hardware decoder enabled TV tuner card like Hauppage or ATI theater cards ?


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 30, 2006)

hey guys wanted to know whether LCD's work with External tv cards....cuz i have a Intex Ext tv card and my lcd says that the "Input is not supported".....
can anyone help me..and of course which card to go for..


----------



## ashnik (Dec 2, 2006)

@dursleyin
Yes, external ( I am not refering to usb, but one which goes between monitor and CPU, no recording) TV Tuners do work with LCD.

@all
I am looking for a nice internal TV tuner Card especially for recording purpose. VCR is too old now. It should have low CPU consumption and very good picture quality. 
Budget upto 5K


----------



## varkey (Dec 2, 2006)

then get the PowerColor ATi Theater 550 Card. It offers the best video quality.


----------



## aneeshkj (Dec 16, 2006)

I am opting the Tv tuner card with Tv out becaause my tvs tuner is not working. So it will be great if i get something which hav video out too...


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

YOU CAN GO FOR NVIDIA 

www.nvidia.com\products


----------



## ashnik (Dec 18, 2006)

varkey said:
			
		

> then get the PowerColor ATi Theater 550 Card. It offers the best video quality.



specs look good. but has nebody got it? and approx price in Mumbai, India


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 18, 2006)

ATI has already released the Theater 650 Card. It's better than the Theatre 50 or anything nVidia has to offer. You'll have a hard time finding it in India though.


----------

